#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  ΚΑΔ για Ηλεκτρολόγους Μηχανικούς Τ.Ε

## Vas88

Καλησπέρα! Οι ηλεκτρολόγοι μηχανικοί Τ.Ε εκτός απο τον γενικο καδ   71.12.1 Υπηρεσίες μηχανικών ποιούς άλλους μπορούν να βάλουν για πιο  συγκεκριμένα?

----------


## accounter

Καλησπέρα

Παρακάτω η ανάλυση των ΚΑΔ στο τέταρτο βαθμό .


*71.12*



*Δραστηριότητες μηχανικών και συναφείς δραστηριότητες παροχής τεχνικών συμβουλών*


*71.12.1*


*Υπηρεσίες μηχανικών*



*71.12.11*

*Υπηρεσίες παροχής συμβουλών μηχανικού*




71.12.11.01
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης μελετών περιβαλλοντικών επιπτώσεων τεχνικών έργων




71.12.11.02
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης μελετών σκοπιμότητας τεχνικών έργων




71.12.11.03
Υπηρεσίες οικονομοτεχνικών μελετών




71.12.11.04
Υπηρεσίες παροχής επιστημονικών τεχνικών συμβουλών γενικά




71.12.11.05
Υπηρεσίες πραγματογνωμοσυνών για ακίνητα και τεχνικά έργα



*71.12.12*

*Υπηρεσίες μηχανικών για οικοδομικά έργα*




71.12.12.01
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης στατικών μελετών μεγάλων ή ειδικών τεχνικών έργων




71.12.12.02
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης στατικών μελετών φερουσών κατασκευών κτιρίων




71.12.12.03
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης τεχνικών μελετών ακουστικής και δονήσεων



*71.12.13*

*Υπηρεσίες μηχανικών για ενεργειακά έργα*




71.12.13.01
Εργασίες σχεδίασης συστημάτων σωληνώσεων, ώστε να μπορούν να λειτουργούν υπό πίεση




71.12.13.02
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης ενεργειακών μελετών (θερμοηλεκτρικών, υδροηλεκτρικών, πυρηνικών κλπ)




71.12.13.03
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης ηλεκτρολογικών μελετών κτιρίων




71.12.13.04
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης ηλεκτρονικών μελετών κτιρίων




71.12.13.05
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης μηχανολογικών μελετών κτιρίων (θέρμανσης, κλιματισμού κλπ)




71.12.13.06
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης τεχνικών μελετών για συστήματα πυρόσβεσης




71.12.13.07
Υπηρεσίες σχεδίων πτυχιούχου ηλεκτρολόγου μηχανικού



*71.12.14*

*Υπηρεσίες μηχανικών για έργα μεταφορών*




71.12.14.01
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης μελετών μεταφορικών μέσων (χερσαίων, πλωτών, εναέριων)




71.12.14.02
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης μελετών συγκοινωνιακών έργων (οδών, σιδηροδρομικών γραμμών, γεφυρών, μικρών τεχνικών έργων, έργων υποδομής αερολιμένων και κυκλοφοριακών)




71.12.14.03
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης τεχνικών μελετών συστημάτων ελέγχου της κυκλοφορίας



*71.12.15*

*Υπηρεσίες μηχανικών για έργα διαχείρισης αποβλήτων (επικίνδυνων και μη επικίνδυνων)*




71.12.15.01
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης τεχνικών μελετών για εγκαταστάσεις στερεών και υγρών αποβλήτων



*71.12.16*

*Υπηρεσίες μηχανικών για έργα ύδρευσης και επεξεργασίας λυμάτων και για αποστραγγιστικά έργα*




71.12.16.01
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης μελετών υδραυλικών έργων (εγγειοβελτιωτικών έργων, αντιπλημμυρικών έργων, φραγμάτων, υδρεύσεων και αποχετεύσεων)



*71.12.17*

*Υπηρεσίες μηχανικών για βιομηχανικά και βιοτεχνικά έργα*




71.12.17.01
Υπηρεσίες μελέτης τεχνικού προγραμματισμού - σχεδιασμού και λειτουργίας βιομηχανιών



*71.12.18*

*Υπηρεσίες μηχανικών για έργα τηλεπικοινωνιών και εκπομπής*



*71.12.19*

*Υπηρεσίες μηχανικών για άλλα έργα*




71.12.19.01
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης γεωτεχνικών μελετών




71.12.19.02
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης μελετών εκτίμησης υδάτινων πόρων




71.12.19.03
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης μελετών και επίβλεψης τοπογραφικών έργων




71.12.19.04
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης μελετών λιμενικών έργων




71.12.19.05
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης τεχνικών μελετών ανίχνευσης και ελέγχου της διάβρωσης




71.12.19.06
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης τεχνικών μελετών για νέα προϊόντα




71.12.19.07
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης τεχνικών μελετών σχετικών με τη μόλυνση




71.12.19.08
Υπηρεσίες μελετών ηλεκτρολόγου μηχανικού γενικά




71.12.19.09
Υπηρεσίες μελετών μηχανολόγου μηχανικού γενικά




71.12.19.10
Υπηρεσίες μελετών χημικού μηχανικού γενικά




71.12.19.11
Υπηρεσίες τεχνικού ασφαλείας


*71.12.2*


*Υπηρεσίες διαχείρισης έργων για κατασκευαστικά έργα*



*71.12.20*

*Υπηρεσίες διαχείρισης έργων για κατασκευαστικά έργα*


*71.12.3*


*Υπηρεσίες γεωλογικών, γεωφυσικών και συναφών επιστημονικών ερευνών και συμβουλών*



*71.12.31*

*Υπηρεσίες παροχής γεωλογικών και γεωφυσικών συμβουλών*




71.12.31.01
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης εδαφολογικών μελετών




71.12.31.02
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης μεταλλευτικών μελετών και ερευνών




71.12.31.03
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης υδρογεωλογικών μελετών




71.12.31.04
Υπηρεσίες εκπόνησης ωκεανογραφικών μελετών

----------

